# Consulta sobre TDA7269a



## microbanelectronica (Oct 31, 2012)

Buena muchachos, saben que de curioso nomas quiero poner en practica un circuito con un tda7269a que encontre de un equipo viejo, pero no comprendo algunas cosas del esquema que trae el datasheet, como por ejemplo el transistor que esta pegado al zenner, para que sirve?
que funcion cumple en el circuito? por que no dice el nombre? quizas hay alguno generico?
gracias amigos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2012)

Bajate el datasheet y fijate que en algun lado dice cual es el voltaje de la pata 5 para mute , stand-by y para que suene 

Ese transistor, que puede ser cualquier genérico , está para obedecer al microprocesador del equipo.

Saludos !


----------



## microbanelectronica (Nov 1, 2012)

2n2222 podria ser? o cual otro seria algo asi como generico para esto?
disculpa mi ignorancia, me gusta la electronica pero estoy aprendiendo...

Gracias


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 1, 2012)

microbanelectronica dijo:


> 2n2222 podria ser? o cual otro seria algo asi como generico para esto?
> disculpa mi ignorancia, me gusta la electronica pero estoy aprendiendo...
> 
> Gracias



Compañero el transistor no es cualquiera debe ser un BC107 NPN o reemplazo, tanto el TDA7269A de 14W+14W Stereo, como el TDA7265 de 25W+25w Stereo de 11 Pin se conectan igual y si vas usar esa configuracion  del Zener con este PCB te funciona a maravila

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-stereo-tda7265-50w-pcb-76778/

La fuente que debes usar debe ser de +/-18V DC Maximo +/-20V para Impedancia de 8Ω y +/-12V Maximo +/-15V DC para impedancia de 4Ω porque si te pasas de ese rango no te va a durar el TDA  se sobre calentara y finalmente cabummmm

La gran mayoria que estamos en el foro nos encanta la Electronica y aqui aprenderas mucho mas de lo que te imaginas y con gusto te ayudamos en este aprendizaje.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## microbanelectronica (Nov 1, 2012)

YIROSHI muchas gracias por tu respuesta, de verdad me han dado ganas de aprender cada vez mas con personas como tu y los demas compañeros, que ayudan a los demas por simple amor a la elctronica.

ya averigue en la casa de electronica y tienen de esos transisotores, hoy mismo los compro y cuando lo tenga todo montado les cuento, muchas gracias


----------



## FedeAndres (Nov 2, 2012)

Gente, hago una pregunta quizás estúpida... Pero el SW1, es un swich entre masa y R1? Mi interpretación, que debe ser erronea, es que podés poner Vs a masa! O sea un corto... Entiendo que es lo que pasa cuando el swuich está en R1, me parece que hace falta una resistencia por ahí, entre el swich y masa.
O es así o no caso una! jaja
Aclaro que hace poco estoy metiendome en el mundo de la electrónica.

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 2, 2012)

FedeAndres dijo:


> Gente, hago una pregunta quizás estúpida... Pero el SW1, es un swich entre masa y R1? Mi interpretación, que debe ser erronea, es que podés poner Vs a masa! O sea un corto... Entiendo que es lo que pasa cuando el swuich está en R1, me parece que hace falta una resistencia por ahí, entre el swich y masa.
> O es así o no caso una! jaja
> Aclaro que hace poco estoy metiendome en el mundo de la electrónica.
> 
> Saludos!



Compañero FedeAndres bienvenido al foro no es una pregunta estupida al contrario es una muy buena pregunta, lo que pasa es que ese diagrama no tiene bien ubicado el SW1 y claro parece que  se conectara entre Vss y GND cabummm, aqui dejo mi diagrama  de como va el SW1, tanto el diagrama del TDA7269A y el TDA7265 es el mismo, lo que varia es la potencia y la alimentacion de cada IC.

Es muy bueno que te estes adentrando en el Mundo de la Electronica y aqui aprenderas muchisimo, analizar muy bien los diagramas es un buen principio ya que te ayuda a no cometer un error que nos puede arruinar nuestro proyecto.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 21, 2015)

hola, siento revivir este tema pero resulta que vivo en una localidad donde no hay tiendas de electronica y no puedo comprar por internet, resulta que tengo este integrado pero no tengo ningun transistor de este tipo  habria alguna forma de hacer el amplificador sin el transistor y con condensadores de 25V?(son los que tengo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2015)




----------



## FranCasas (Abr 22, 2015)

muchas gracias!!! voy a diseñarlo en el pcb aver como me sale y si suena bien!!


----------



## FranCasas (May 22, 2015)

lo he diseñado y no funciona, cuando lo conecto a la corriente el ampli se calienta mucho y el altavoz no suena, he revisado una y otra vez las conexiones y estan bien. en la union de la pata 1 y 6 tengo que llevarla tambien a tierra o vcc es otra cosa?


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2015)

Trabaja con fuente partida +Vcc 0V -Vcc, la entrada positiva es en el pin 1 y la entrada negativa es en el pin 3.

-VCC es negativo respecto a masa, si lo pones a masa   tendras continua en la salida del parlante y al conectar esto es como un corto circuito por eso te calienta


----------



## FranCasas (May 23, 2015)

entonces la pata 3 es masa tambien no? o como hago una fuente partida??? siento ser un pesao pero quiero conseguir que funcione


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2015)

Noooooooooo masa es una cosa y tensión negativa es otra cosa una fuente partida presenta una tensión positiva respecto a masa y una negativa respecto a la misma masa


El valor 30-0-30 es solo ilustrativo, el transformador tiene que ser acorde a la tensión que se necesita en continua y a la corriente que requiere el dispotivo


----------



## FranCasas (May 25, 2015)

ya pero no tengo condensadores de 10000 micros no pueden ser mas bajos?


----------



## Bleny (May 25, 2015)

Asta lo que yo se las fuentes partidas son con un transformador que entrega por ejemplo 12v por cada cable con una masa en común, es decir que el transformador tiene de salir 3 cables 2 de ellos de 12v y la masa en común, yo eh puesto como ejemplo 12v puede ser de mas o menos.


----------



## FranCasas (May 25, 2015)

pero no lo puedo alimentar con 12v normales con el tipico + y - de toda la vida?


----------



## Bleny (May 25, 2015)

Con una fuente normal no se puede alimentar que yo sepa no se si habra algún circuito para pasar de simple a partida, si no me equivoco con dos transformadores puedes hacer una fuente partida como el diagrama que echo,





un transformador normal sin puente de diodos no sale + ni – sale corriente alterna AC, por eso los transformadores a unir es sin rectificador, te lo pongo por si acaso


----------



## Oufes (May 25, 2015)

Para pasar de fuente simple a fuente partida con un transformador dde dos terminales sin punto central se usa un doblador de tension


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 25, 2015)

oscdft1 dijo:


> Para pasar de fuente simple a fuente partida con un transformador dde dos terminales sin punto central se usa un doblador de tension
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/imagenes/proyectos/fuente/dobladordiag.jpg



 como que habrá mucho ripple con esta configuración, esta configuración la recomiendan para circuitos de pequeña señal, tales como pres y ecualizadores por ejemplo.

Para un ampli de audio no es muy bueno por el mismo ripple al cargar los condensadores con 60Hz (media onda) y no con 120Hz (onda completa).


----------



## miguelus (May 26, 2015)

Buenos días.

Con el TDA7269A es posible hacer un Amplificador con alimentación simple...




Sal U2


----------



## FranCasas (May 29, 2015)

aver tengo un transformador con tap central de 20 v (supongo que es lo que hace falta para la fuente partida) pero los condensadores no pueden ser de otro valor? tienen que ser de 4700 ? es que los que tengo de 4700 solo son de 16v


----------



## miguelus (May 29, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Con Condensadores de 16V la máxima tensión a aplicar sería de 12V - 13V (hay que mantener un margen de seguridad)

Puedes poner Condensadores en serie, de esta forma aumentas al doble la tensión de trabajo pero la capacidad equivalente se reduce a la mitad.

Sal U2


----------



## Alexis0159 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yo tengo ese ampli, tiene buena potencia ya queme 3 de esos, el primero que se me quemo fue el tda7265a por querer poner una lampara a la salida para ver si encendia y se me puso en cortocircuito el mismo IC xd, el segundo creo que se me quemó por querer conectarle un capacitor de alto valor a la salida con un altavoz, el tercero se me quemo por querer conectarle un O.A d4558 se me puso en cortocircuito por que me olvide poner algunas resistencias y unos capacitores. 
Cada uno me cuesta $23 argentinos. La desventaja es de querer conectarle un preamplificador con un O.A antes del potenciometro de volumen produce el típico ruido molesto al encender (pop) por el momento no uso la función mute asi que tuve que ponerle un preamplificador despues del pot de volumen y por ultimo un ecualizador que hice con el la3607 adaptado a 5 bandas 

Lo que yo tengo entendido que a estos IC se le pueden aumentar un poco la ganancia cambiando las resistencias de 18k por unas de 33k yo note un poco la diferencia.
 Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2015)

Alexis0159 dijo:


> ya queme 3 de esos, Cada uno me cuesta $23 argentinos.


 
Te entretenés barato 

La ganancia se agranda o aumentando R5 y R8 , o disminuyendo un poco R6 y R9

Ver el archivo adjunto 82594


----------



## wily123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hola,muy buenos dias a todos,soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera que me ayudaran con un circuito que tengo y estoy un poco desorientado o yo diria con un temor muy grande a mori en el intento,ya que aca en donde vivo estos repuestos son algo costosos y ante una metida de pata prefiero recurrir a ustedes,
bueno! Resulta ser que tengo un aparato que ya no sirve y le estrage la tarjeta amplificadora 2.1 con dos integrados cd7269acz,ahora mi duda es la misma que ustedes comentan aca tiene a un costado las abreviaciones l-gnd-r esta se que es entrada de audio,bueno es lo que interpreto... Y lo que le sigue es....
Stanby + -    he aqui a lo que le tengo terror-segun lo que entiendo y por lo que ustedes comentan es: Unir stanby con positivo para ponerlo andar y stanby con negativo para mute,sierto??? O estoy equivocado? Y si lo estoy corrijanme.alli les dejo unas fotos para que lo observen,ami me encanto el circuito,ya que biene con la fuente ya integrada,solo pegar el traformador y listo,espero me ayuden y me orienten...





Alexis0159 dijo:


> Yo tengo ese ampli, tiene buena potencia ya queme 3 de esos, el primero que se me quemo fue el tda7265a por querer poner una lampara a la salida para ver si encendia y se me puso en cortocircuito el mismo IC xd, el segundo creo que se me quemó por querer conectarle un capacitor de alto valor a la salida con un altavoz, el tercero se me quemo por querer conectarle un O.A d4558 se me puso en cortocircuito por que me olvide poner algunas resistencias y unos capacitores.
> Cada uno me cuesta $23 argentinos. La desventaja es de querer conectarle un preamplificador con un O.A antes del potenciometro de volumen produce el típico ruido molesto al encender (pop) por el momento no uso la función mute asi que tuve que ponerle un preamplificador despues del pot de volumen y por ultimo un ecualizador que hice con el la3607 adaptado a 5 bandas
> 
> Lo que yo tengo entendido que a estos IC se le pueden aumentar un poco la ganancia cambiando las resistencias de 18k por unas de 33k yo note un poco la diferencia.
> Saludos




hermano ahora si me iso reir,por lo visto tu le buscas una u otra forma para esprimir ese pobre ic jajajaj...


----------



## Goomba (Ago 18, 2016)

Buenas, a ver si pueden resolverme una duda:
Según el datasheet del TDA7269A (página 4 de 9) el integrado necesita un voltaje igual o menor a *-6v* en el pin 5 para comenzar a amplificar (play mode). 
Teniendo en cuenta que pretendo usar alimentación simple (figura 2 de la página 2 del datasheet) y suponiendo que el pin 5 también puede trabajar con voltaje positivo (ya que si uso alimentación simple no sé como podría alimentar el pin 5 con voltaje negativo... ) ¿Podría eliminar el transistor y R2 si no quiero emplear la función de mute ni STAND-BY?
Un saludo 
(Adjunto imagen del circuito y datasheet)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2016)

Ponele 15k o 18k de la pata 5 a masa


----------



## Goomba (Ago 18, 2016)

Muchas gracias Dosmetros!!
¿Cómo es que funciona si se supone que para activar el modo play se necesita voltaje en el pin 5? Simple curiosidad 

Edito: Ya me di cuenta , es como puentear colector y emisor pss:
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2016)




----------



## Nealejandro (Sep 2, 2018)

Hola amigos*,* deseo que me ayuden  para ponerle un condensadir q*ue* falta en *é*ste circuito, espero su ayuda.


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 5, 2018)

Nealejandro dijo:


> Hola amigos deseo que me ayuden  para ponerle un condensadir q falta en este circuito, espero su ayudaVer el archivo adjunto 170407Ver el archivo adjunto 170408Ver el archivo adjunto 170409


marca y modelo y conexiones del condensador


----------



## Nealejandro (Sep 6, 2018)

Tiene dos tda7265


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2018)

Y por que falta el capacitor ?

Dónde falta ?


----------

